# Sugars: Corn Syrup, Fructose, Sugar Alcohols



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Is it possible to have an intolerance to corn syrup (not just HFCS), but not have fructose malabsorbtion?The reason I ask: I have been getting so bloated and feeling so bad after eating slow-churned ice cream--the kind without sugar alcohols. The ice cream has corn syrup. But I ate honey, which I know is high in fructose, and felt fine. I don't think I am dairy intolerant because I don't have problems with yogurt or cheese. (I never drink milk because I cut out coffee for IBS reasons and wouldn't enjoy milk on its own.)Anyone else share these issues or have advice?Thanks!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You might see if the ice cream had any gums or things like inulin. Some of those thickening agents can be a gas issue.You might check to see if you tolerate a can of regular soda with corn syrup since you tolerate other fructose like in honey.


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Thanks, Kathleen! I checked, and it has celluose gum and guar gum. Are those related to anything else I should watch out for in other foods? Good idea with the soda, but the carbonation itself might be an issue. . . .Maybe I can find something else with corn syrup, as a tester.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

You could look for a non-fizzy drink that has corn syrup (like some of the barely have any juice in them juice drinks).Usually just anything that is _______ gum or inulin (may also say prebiotic fiber) as those tend to be fermentable so all could cause some gas issues.


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Wow--that's so interesting. Are those gums related to sugars? Are they in any fruits? I am trying to find common threads in the foods that bother me, so I can avoid them--but as you know, it can take a while to find the pattern! Thanks again!


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Gums are from plants, I think they usually are a carbohydrate chain (so related to sugar, but more like a fiber that is soluble and fermentable).Some foods do have these sorts of things in them, but not that common. Let me see if I can find a list.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Inulin has plants with inulin in them, but most are really common foods (or not used in high quantities, like garlic). Most of the gums are from things we don't normally eat.Inulin is a type of fructan so you might look at this list of foods to see if any of them bother you.http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Fructan


----------



## faze action (Aug 6, 2009)

Usually people who are fructose malabsorbers react to the total load of fructose ingested in a given day... so you might be able to eat something with fructose one day, and not react to it, but have a reaction the next time you eat the same food if you also ate other foods high in fructose in the same day.So if you ate the ice cream on a day when you also had soda, or apples or something then it might affect you more...just a thought.


----------



## CapitolHill (Mar 10, 2011)

Very good point, faze action, but I cut out all soda and apples a while back--soda makes me very bloated, and apples give me terrible cramps and D--they're actually my biggest trigger! I don't think of anything on the fructans list as majorly problemmatic, Kathleen M. Which is why I am so confused!







I did a milk test this morning (I drank a carton of fat free milk first thing) and I'm fine so far. So I am still stumped by my issues with the ice cream! And I ate chocolate-and-yogurt covered pretzels yesterday, which always make me feel bad--another mystery.Thanks for all your wisdom as I work on this elimination diet.


----------



## Kathleen M. (Nov 16, 1999)

Some people do react to total fat content more than the carbs in the food. Although slow churned usually is lower fat than regular ice cream, but I dunno how it compares to milk (and if that matters if it is low fat milk vs whole.And IBS may vary from day to day for reasons that have nothing what-so-ever to do with diet. How much sleep you got, weather, mental stresses, other physical stresses, etc can all make something a bad IBS day regardles of food consumed.


----------

